# "Open Range" best western in over 25 years



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Great movie....as good as "Dances With Wolves" and the best western I've seen since Josey Whales

Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall, Annette Bening are all good, shoot um' up for the guys, a little romance for the ladies, beautiful scenery, well directed, and a good story...it's a MUST see


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I loved the movie, but i think 'Unforgiven' was out in the last 25 years


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I enjoyed it as well although I could have done entirely without the love story thrown in which Costner seems insistent on always revisiting.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

see my thread below on this film....


----------

